# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Geelzucht - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Synoniemen*
Icterus

*De lever*
In de lever wordt galvloeistof geproduceerd. De lever is een groot orgaan, dat rechts in onze bovenbuik zit. Via de galwegen komt de galvloeistof in de galblaas terecht. Wanneer vet eten de maag verlaat, trekt de galblaas samen. Galvloeistof wordt dan, via de galwegen, aan de dunne darm afgegeven. In de dunne darm is de galvloeistof nodig om vetten te verteren. De galblaas is een klein, peervormig zakje waarin galvloeistof tijdelijk opgeslagen kan worden. De galblaas ligt rechtsboven in de buikholte, tegen de voorkant van de lever aan.

*Wat is geelzucht?*
In tegenstelling tot wat veel mensen denken is geelzucht geen ziekte of aandoening. Geelzucht is een verschijnsel (symptoom) bij verschillende aandoeningen van de lever en galblaas/galwegen. Met geelzucht wordt het geel zien van de huid en/of het oogwit bedoeld. 

Vroeger werd hepatitis A (leverontsteking door infectie met het hepatitis A virus) in de volksmond ook wel geelzucht genoemd. Volwassenen met deze vorm van hepatitis hadden namelijk vaak last van geelzucht. 

Geelzucht kan ontstaan als gevolg van een storing in de functie van de lever. De meest opvallende kenmerken van geelzucht zijn een gelige verkleuring van de huid en van het oogwit. De medische term voor geelzucht is icterus.


Bij geelzucht kunnen de volgende symptomen optreden:

- gelige verkleuring van de slijmvliezen (oogwit, tandvlees)

- gelige verkleuring van de huid

- donkerbruin gekleurde urine

- bleke ontlasting (stopverfkleurig)


Geelzucht ontstaat door een verhoogd gehalte van de stof bilirubine in het bloed. Bilirubine is een afbraakproduct van rode bloedcellen. Deze stof wordt normaal gesproken verwerkt door de lever, komt vervolgens terecht in de galvloeistof, en wordt uitgescheiden via de ontlasting.

Door verschillende oorzaken kan de omzetting van bilirubine door de lever, of de afvoer via de galvloeistof, verstoord raken. De belangrijkste oorzaken zijn:


- verhoogde afbraak van rode bloedcellen

Bij een sterk verhoogde afbraak van rode bloedcellen, bijvoorbeeld na een interne bloeding, kan de lever het aanbod van bilirubine niet meer aan - er blijft dan teveel bilirubine in het bloed aanwezig.


- stoornissen in het functioneren van de lever

Diverse aandoeningen kunnen leiden tot een verstoring van de leverfunctie, het bilirubine kan dan niet op de juiste manier worden verwerkt en uitgescheiden, en er ontstaat een verhoogde concentratie van deze stof in het bloed.


- blokkade in de afvoer van de galvloeistof

Wanneer de galwegen worden afgesloten - bijvoorbeeld door galstenen, tumoren of ontstekingen - kan de galvloeistof die in de lever wordt gevormd niet meer worden afgevoerd op de darm. Als gevolg van de druk die hierdoor wordt opgebouwd komt het bilirubine opnieuw terecht in het bloed.


Een stoornis in het functioneren van de lever kan op diverse manieren ontstaan, bijvoorbeeld:

- een virale leverontsteking (bijvoorbeeld Hepatitis A)

- levercirrose (verschrompeling van de lever)

- overmatig alcoholgebruik

- stofwisselingsstoornissen


Er zijn ook nog een aantal specifieke situaties waarbij geelzucht kan ontstaan:

- ziekte van Weil (infectieziekte overgebracht via uitwerpselen van dieren, ook wel leptospirose genoemd)

- toxoplasmose

- als bijwerking van bepaalde medicijnen

- bij pasgeboren baby's

*Geelzucht bij babys*
Geelzucht komt veel voor bij pasgeboren babys. Dit is in verreweg de meeste gevallen onschuldig. De lever van een pasgeboren baby is nog niet altijd in staat om bilirubine uit het bloed te filteren en te verwerken. De geelzucht wordt bij deze babys bijna altijd binnen enkele dagen minder. Het kan helpen om de baby (de wieg of de box) bij het raam te plaatsen. Zonlicht kan deze vorm van geelzucht namelijk verminderen. Zet een baby nooit in direct zonlicht; de lichte huid van een pasgeboren baby verbrand heel snel.

Soms blijft de geelzucht aanhouden. Dit gebeurt vaker bij kinderen die borstvoeding krijgen dan bij kinderen die flesvoeding krijgen. Ook dit is meestal onschuldig, zeker wanneer uw baby geen andere klachten heeft. Toch is het verstandig om bij aanhoudende geelzucht contact op te nemen met de huisarts. Er kan bloedonderzoek gedaan worden naar de leverfuncties van uw baby. Wanneer uw baby geel blijft zien en daarnaast nog andere klachten heeft (bijvoorbeeld ontkleurde ontlasting, donkere urine), is zeker aan te raden om contact op te nemen met de huisarts. Door de leverfuncties in het bloed te bepalen, kunnen leveraandoeningen en een verminderde galafvoer opgespoord worden. 

Bij bijna 80 procent van alle baby's heeft de huid tussen de 3e en 5e dag na de geboorte een gelige kleur. Meestal verdwijnt deze vorm van geelzucht binnen een week of twee vanzelf weer.

Als verwacht wordt dat de geelzucht bij de baby nog sterk zal toenemen kan lichttherapie worden toegepast. Het kind wordt dan gedurende enkel dagen onder witte en blauwe TL-buizen gelegd. Het overtollige bilirubine wordt afgebroken onder invloed van licht.

De behandeling bij de diverse andere vormen van geelzucht is afhankelijk van de oorzaak.

_Bron: www.mlds.nl , www.gezondheidsplein.nl_

----------

